# JBS sheave + OL2 =



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

a first on the rhino!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

OUCH... how long did it last?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

That was a new belt had about 100 miles on it.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ouch!


----------

